# The Origin of a Gravel Race



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It’s kind of cool to read about how and why one of these things comes together. Definitely a cool project, seems like a nice event too. 

https://pelotonmagazine.com/peloton-x/gravel-racing-our-way/


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

A few of my riding friends started one. Originally it was a friends on-paved-road ride for someone's birthday...then it became organized...then after too many close calls with cars/trucks, and everyone in our group having gotten a gravel bike, it became a gravel grinder last year. Sold out 150 spots in a few months, and were able to get a few sponsors on board.

http://ridinggravel.com/event/lazy-horse-gravel-grind/

This year they almost double the ridership to 250...and it sold out in 10 days.

https://www.bikereg.com/45136


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

That is so awesome! I love stories like these. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MRBIGRING (Sep 26, 2008)

History of Funk Bottoms Gravel in Ohio

In 2011, Funk Bottoms Gravel started in Funk Bottoms, Ohio. Three blokes from Northeast Ohio, started the race as a training challenge for the Gravel Worlds put on by our PCL brethren in Lincoln, Nebraska. Soon after, our PCL brethren gave us the honorary distinction as the PCL East Coast Chapter. We didn’t take that lightly. Our main matey CK, aka Mr. Big Ring, decided to lay the hurt down by scouting some of the nastiest and steepest, dirt & gravel roads Ohio could offer. To increase the percentage of dirt & gravel roads and CK’s thirst for steepness, the race eventually moved a few miles south of Funk to Lakeville. In honor of the races beginning departure point, the name was kept. Besides, Funk Bottoms Gravel just sounds cool! 

https://funkbottomsgravel.blogspot.com/p/funk-bottoms-gravel-history.html


----------

